# The penalty of death in the two covenants (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 26, 2020)

Thus then it was, in the covenant of grace, settled, that Christ the second Adam should, in the room of his spiritual seed, suffer the same punishment, that they, in virtue of the broken covenant of works, were to have endured; which was death, in its utmost latitude, in its fullest extent.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 150.


----------

